# Meet my new mare



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What a pretty little mare! Is she registered NSH?


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll see when her papers arrive. Most likely she is registered with the AHA as a half.
http://s622.photobucket.com/user/selling-stuff/media/20131010_141522_zpse321609e.mp4.html


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats, she's a lovely mare!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Shes registered as a half arab right now. I'll look into the other, but probably just leave her as a half arab...It's not like she isn't a NSH. They are just saddlebred/arabian crosses


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, she's a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

A very "girly" girl! She looks like a lot of fun to be with too- congratulations!


----------

